# Savory Brie



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

Does anyone have a tasty savory brie cheese recipe? I've done the sweet, you know the puff pastry with brown sugar....so now I'm looking for a savory one to do.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Kirsten,


A very good one (if you like garlic) is Baked Brie with roasted garlic and sun-dried tomato.


----------



## tangy (Aug 27, 2009)

I actually have had this before as an appetizer on some crackers. Veryyyy good


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

I think I might try that. Garlic comes out of my pores 
So you would just roast the garlic, spread on top of brie and then pop in the oven 10-15 minutes? I think I'm going to skip on the sun-dried tomatoes.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Kirsten,




How I do this one particular brie is not very hard as you will see. 


1- Take one large garlic bulb and cut the tip off. I generously use 2 tablespoons of olive oil and baste the bulb, cook at 375 F for 40 minutes.


2- Let the garlic cool down so that its easy to handle.


3- Then gently squeeze the garlic out of the skin , it should be creamy, then spread it on top of the round of the brie, return to the oven for 20 minutes until golden on top. 


There are options as to fresh spices, basil or rosemary can be added for flavor.
Walnuts or pine nuts can be served on top .
Kalamata olives are great to or assorted spiced olives, and or stuffed .


Hope this helps,


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Petals,

Can I ask why so generous with the olive oil? A single tablespoon per bulb is more than sufficient to achieve the same goal. If you want it extra creamy, then a tablesoon of extra virgin can be added after the garlic is roasted.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

The flavored oil is kept for dipping or cooking. 

I also keep the tip of the bulb for soup bases.

Yes, you can always add it after and it tastes great.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

It's cold and rainy here today. This sounds like a winner to go with a bottle of wine by the fire place!


----------



## happyfood (Feb 24, 2009)

A sprinkle of Herbes de Provence is another nice addition to the Brie & roasted garlic.


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

Petals, I will try that. 

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Kirsten,

I hope you enjoy it, I sometimes add assorted mushrooms, it gives it that extra earthy taste (if you like mushrooms that is ).

HappyFood , I agree about les Herbes de Provence.

Blue cheese, with apricot preserve is great, or blue with pear and leek preserve topped with walnuts is very good. 

If you can get a hold of some caramelized onion confit or apple pecan harvest......:smiles: .....thats all I can say.

But I am sure that which ever way you make it, it will taste great.


----------

